# Dirty Mary Crazy Larry?



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Was wondering the color of the Charger that TBoned, or tried to, the train? Looks SubLime Green on the video. However, on one of the video clips, I hear the cop asking the farmer in the truck they hit, if it was a yellow Charger. And some others it looks yellow!  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Was wondering the color of the Charger that TBoned, or tried to, the train? Looks SubLime Green on the video. However, on one of the video clips, I hear the cop asking the farmer in the truck they hit, if it was a yellow Charger. And some others it looks yellow!  rr



I think it was ...love that movie!

B:wave:b


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> I think it was ...love that movie!
> 
> B:wave:b


Guess I'll have to do a Lemon Twist and Sublime Lime version just to make sure.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A movie remake!!! Outstanding!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ROADRUNNER - you lucky dog ! i am gonna save you time. I did research on that long time ago and i still have the bookmark.. check out the link..

The famous getaway car featured in the film is a 1969 Dodge Charger R/T with a 440 cubic inch V-8 engine. For musclecar buffs, the color of the Charger is "Limelight" yellow (actually, a fluorescent yellow-green). The black stripe on the side of the car is NOT a "factory" racing stripe (rather one painted on by the crew), and the wheels are classic "American Racing" brand wheels. (i cut and paste from the link below)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071424/trivia

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

HERE

The die-cast guys have been doing stuff on and off for a while with the Dirty Mary Crazy Larry Charger.

Just check out some of the links -- lots of good pics and idea starters in there.

I have to get that DVD -- :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Actually I just bought the DVD -- from one of the links in the first thread.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/

$6.06 delivered, widescreen format :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

One of the saddest movies ever. I cry every time I see the Charger totaled. Vanishing Point is another!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bumpercar88 said:


> One of the saddest movies ever. I cry every time I see the Charger totaled. Vanishing Point is another!


aw, now, ya had to go say that. i just looked up the thread on my VP Challenger project... turns out it was like 5 pages long, in 2005, and none of the original pics are there. so you guys will have to be content with these:



















it's a combination of 2 XT challengers. I think I took the hood from the purple one and put it on the red one and removed the spoiler, you can still see where I tried to fill the holes in the trunk lid. screwposted it to a stock Tjet chassis with RRR rims... i nicked little holes in the trim rings of the rims to look like Mopar Rally wheels...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Park - oh man you had a good thread on that til the end!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thanks Park for the Challenger!!*

Very nice VP Challenger! It brought back alot of memories, owned a 1972 Lemon Twist Challenger with rally package, same hood with screw out black inserts so they could be functional and faded black hatched striping (still can't remember what they call that striping). ...RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I did this VP shot foolin around. "Kawolski's last ride" Close enough eh?










Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Been a while since I seen the movie.. Thanks Rich,, It's coming back to me slowly!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dirty Mary Crazy Larry ....CHARGER!!!!!!!!!!!!! oooh yeah*

Dirty Mary Crazy Larry.....rr that is going to be a great car. Can't wait but, hey don't hurry either. Time...all I got is time.

Vanashing Point...question????? I clicked on the link doba posted to buy Dirty Mary Crazy Larry DVD and then found a 3 pack of car movies Dirty Mary Crazy Larry, Vanishing Point and some other movie about 2 couples seeing a Satanic kult give a human sacrafice and had to run from them in a car chase.

My Question is...they said that the Vanashing Point was a Remake. They have the Original sold seperatly also. Are both Vanashing Point movies worth getting????? Or just the original from 1971???? Do I just buy them all????

Great Doba you got me ready to get some neat car flicks now! If I could only find my 2 Way Blacktop VCR tape...oh dang.

Rich & Rick those are some great movie slot car pics man.  Love this place!

Bob...waiting for an answer...zilla


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I did this VP shot foolin around. "Kawolski's last ride" Close enough eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and here is the after....

Don't remember who actually did this "touch-up" but always liked it so I kept it in my ideas folder... :wave:

Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can still remember the first time I saw that movie. I was about 11 and it was on TV one rainy summer afternoon. Back then, before Oprah, ABC in NY, CH7, used to have the "4:30 movie" ... I was seriously stunned at the end when they crashed into the train, I didn't see it coming.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> I can still remember the first time I saw that movie. I was about 11 and it was on TV one rainy summer afternoon. Back then, before Oprah, ABC in NY, CH7, used to have the "4:30 movie" ... I was seriously stunned at the end when they crashed into the train, I didn't see it coming.


 
Yeah, that ending wasn't what I was expecting either. Ah the old days, when the news didn't start until 6pm and you didn't have all the BS filler from 4-6.  rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wasn't one of the called "The Million Dollar Movie?" I remember them cutting longer movies in to two days.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

In this clip, the guy that gets hit calls the car yellow. In all of the scenes it does look like a lime green. Dodge did use some different colors back then! I hadn’t seen this movie in a very long time, great, another DVD I have to buy. A little while ago I picked up Funny Car Summer, I hadn’t saying that since I was like 11 or 12 .

http://www.spike.com/video/dirty-mary-crazy/2971512


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great clip...thanks!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

do guys remember corvette summer w/mark hamill,between starwars flicks?terrible movie but awesome vette!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotnewbie69 said:


> do guys remember corvette summer w/mark hamill,between starwars flicks?terrible movie but awesome vette!


this abomination is from many years ago--i think you'll recognize the Tyco 440 'vette... the mods were done with (gasp) cardboard, metalflake red spray bomb, and orange brush-on Testors :freak:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ParkRNDL said:


> aw, now, ya had to go say that. i just looked up the thread on my VP Challenger project... (snip)
> 
> --rick





WesJY said:


> Park - oh man you had a good thread on that til the end!!!
> 
> Wes





jack0fall said:


> and here is the after....
> 
> Don't remember who actually did this "touch-up" but always liked it so I kept it in my ideas folder... :wave:
> 
> Jeff


ok, i found all the pics from the VP Challenger project and put them in a Photobucket folder. hope the link works. there are close to 50 pictures, and the last 10 or so are staged to look like scenes from the movie... enjoy 

http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj407/parkrndl/Vanishing Point Challenger project/

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbelievable modification!!!! Super nice job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: This was one of the threads with missing pictures I was perusing 3 weeks ago, but the pictures make the difference!! Thanks!!

UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> ok, i found all the pics from the VP Challenger project and put them in a Photobucket folder. hope the link works. there are close to 50 pictures, and the last 10 or so are staged to look like scenes from the movie... enjoy
> 
> http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj407/parkrndl/Vanishing Point Challenger project/
> 
> --rick


yeah!!! I remember all of us pushing rick to do more on that til end !! good job rick man!! that was a fun thread ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I love the use of the Camaro for the bulldozer pics -- just like the real movie - hahaha :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> this abomination is from many years ago--i think you'll recognize the Tyco 440 'vette... the mods were done with (gasp) cardboard, metalflake red spray bomb, and orange brush-on Testors :freak:
> 
> --rick


that's too funny!i never thought anyone would actually do that car!did you do that one when you were a kid?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, probably 6th or 7th grade... still have it, too


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

what did you use the cardboard for,the hood scoop?


----------

